# Quagga install



## kiim11 (Oct 1, 2012)

Hi,
I downloaded last quagga package(0.99.21). Tried to [cmd=]./configure[/cmd], but there was an error:

```
configure: error: GNU awk is required for lib/memtype.h made by memtypes.awk.
BSD awk complains: awk: gensub doesn't support backreferences (subst "\1")
```

What can I do to solve this problem?

Thanks for answer.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 1, 2012)

net/quagga

Handbook: Chapter 5 Installing Applications: Packages and Ports


----------

